# Is an elevated Booster Bath worth the cost?



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Wondering if anyone here has one of those elevated booster baths: http://www.boosterbath.com/Products/Dogbath/ My back always kills me after I bathe our guys in the little plastic kiddie wading pool we have. This is expensive, but looks good. Anyone tried it?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

It is nice that they have a picture of a GSD in one! And a kid washing him.
I was worried about how much weight a plastic tub could hold.
The price does seem like a lot. Wonder if there are any cheaper ones.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I have it and I love it. Got it for the reason you're quoting- back issues after bathing in the tub. The price did hold me back at first, but I got a really good deal at a dog show (on the last day of a four day trial).

We also go to a regional dog park here where there is a bathing facility with elevated baths. I go there frequently enough that now I pretty much schedule her baths around those trips. Since the park has access to salt water, we probably use the bath facility more frequently.

But now and then I still put the Booster Bath to use. I'm glad I have it.

And there are alternatives out there.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

That does look like a pretty cool tub, but I just take Molly to Petco and fork over the $12 dollars to use their self wash tub and supplies. The best part is you leave the cleaning to them (although I try to clean up as much as possible when I am there







). I don't bathe Molly that often, so that works for us.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I have one and I love it as well, it is great and stronger than you think it is, if you have a few dogs it will pay for itself in no time instead of going to the groomers


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

We live out in the country and the nearest self-doggie wash is several miles away, so I've either been breaking my back with the kiddie pool wash, or paying the vet groomer. We have two GSDs. A couple of days ago I got a line on a very slightly used booster bath that I can get at a good discount, so I'm thinking seriously about it. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

I saw this one on Costco on-line and in Canada it is cheaper $169.99 and is delivered for that price. Don't know if they have it at Costco on-line in the States but if they do it might be cheaper.


----------

